# Fathers Watches, Omega Ready For Sts And One Thats A Mystery?



## oldskool_pearce (Dec 27, 2012)

These are my fathers watches, The omega was the watch that made me want an omega from an early age...Had a very hard life in a tannery and was fairly regularly repaired by a small local firm. took to wearing a seiko 5 about 10 years ago (has smashed 4 so far).

As I just bought a seamaster 2000 ( see intro section) I dug it out Havent had the back off but i think its a 166.0190 No idea on value but its secretly going off to STS soo hopefully and I will do a before n' after.

From what I read it will cost more than its worth but sentimentally it is and one day in the future I will own it.










original strap with pin broken...fixable?










Also was his 21st birthday ( march 1965 ) watch marked only Helvetia on the dial, manual wind, seems very good quality gold acording to a jeweler,

I have searched the web and this forum but came up with nothing.

The strap is stamped "Excalibur" "model 50" "r.gold front" however I have seen a thinner identical strap on my grandfathers "solar" gold watch from the same period.

Any ideas on the identification of this watch? Again I would never sell but would like to know anything about it



















Any help identifying would be much appriciated...Many thanks...


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck with you Dad's Omega I'm sure he will be delighted.

I don't know about the 21st birthday watch other than Helvetia is an indication at least of Swiss origin.

As far as the Excalibur 50 goes, I think it was a fairly popular after market option. I have a Bulova Accutron from a similar sort of date with an identical band.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Helvetia were a maker of decent quality , they made watches for the military , which come up on Ebay every now and again (theres 48 at the minute).I would guess it would have a 15 or 17 jewel Swiss movement

The expanding bracelet is an aftermarket addition and it'd be better to put it on a nice quality leather as the steel ends of the bracelet tend to wear away the gold lugs with them being softer thus spoiling the case

Very nice Omega , with the back off it would be easy to date exactly from the serial number ,

JTW we must of been typing at the same time lol


----------



## oldskool_pearce (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! Andyclient I am very new to the watch world and have never removed a case before, it looks different to my seamaster and spun right off which I was pleased with,

Under the word omega behind the spinning part it says 37715680 followed by 1012 which I gather is the movement type.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

The Geneve is very much like my Seamaster. Yours will be lovely when it comes back.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

oldskool_pearce said:


> Thanks for your replies! Andyclient I am very new to the watch world and have never removed a case before, it looks different to my seamaster and spun right off which I was pleased with,
> 
> Under the word omega behind the spinning part it says 37715680 followed by 1012 which I gather is the movement type.


The serial no dates it to 1973 and the 1012 is the calibre of the movement


----------



## oldskool_pearce (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info on both, I didn't realise Helvetia was the maker, just thought it meant Swiss, im still trying to find an identical one, if I can remove the back would the cal reveal anything about the date?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

It probably wouldn't tell you much more than you already know as you can date it by your grandfathers 21 st and it certainly looks 1960s the hallmark will give you an accurate date more than the calibre though Have you typed Helvetia into eBay ?


----------



## oldskool_pearce (Dec 27, 2012)

Good to know it looks 60s as It may not have been a new watch at the time & it's not externally hallmarked, yes I've had a look through eBay and dozens of pages of google images, but thank you for your help it's good to find out anything!


----------

